# Deprofundis discuss about is favorite Jean Mouton album between 3 fameous ensemble?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

First and foremost ladie's & gentelmens ,here a staggering constatation a factual one.My first encounter whit Jean Mouton was 1515 Jean Mouton and i find it so _f***ING DRAB , IT ALMOST KILL THE REPUTATION OF jEAN mOUTON HAS A DECENT FRANCO-FLEMISH , PLEASE NO OFFENCE DIABOLUS IN MUSICA, I LIKE_ your last Ockeghem/ pierre de la Rue split 2018 cd.

Than i heard ensemble brabant find it very good to exceptional, but when i heard aand saw the sleeve of Jean Mouton and the tallis scholars offering i could ain't resit, because they were cover whit sheeps i love em ,i purchased it and it's the best , spill your venom you hater of Tallis Scholars but this is the best Jean Mouton so far!!!

Did you notice the same?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Brabant Ensemble are doing a christmas concert here, and there's a Tallis Scholars concert next month -- I have my tickets!

http://www.cadoganhall.com/event/the-tallis-scholars-181002/
https://www.sjss.org.uk/events/brabant-ensemble

I agree that Mouton is very good.

Tallis Scholars are very impressive in concert, I heard them do an early Josquin mass in Utrecht. There's an accuracy which is impressive, and the balance of voices is beautiful, they make me think of Michelangeli's piano recordings,


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Tallis Scholars are very impressive in concert, I heard them do an early Josquin mass in Utrecht. There's an accuracy which is impressive, and the balance of voices is beautiful, they make me think of Michelangeli's piano recordings,[/B

Thanks for sharing kind sir*


----------

